# how did you lose weight with PCOS



## baydreams

i have PCOS and can work my tail off and get no where. what worked for you? im ready to try a low carb diet and exercise...but i dont have equipment, just a jump rope. so what can i do and can i even do a no carb diet? please answer and is there a helpful book out there anyone that helps with PCOS and dieting>?


----------



## letia659

oh its definatly a struggle!! Ive been stuck for 3 weeks and finally shifted a lb this week I go to the gym 6 days a week and watch my carbs and calories but I keep my Calories lower than most even though I workout enough to where Im supposed to eat more but my body doesnt take to that so I keep them between 1200 and 1400 but closer to the 1200 if possible but I never eat less than that either and basically lots of cardio usually more than an hour a day and I had been losing 2lb a week then got stuck now I lost 1lb this week but af is almost here so Im very happy with that since Im bloated :wacko: its hard and comes off slow but still can be accomplished!! :) I dont know any books but I lost 18 lbs at 2 lbs a week from just walking between an hour to an hour and half a day and of course watching calories... I also use a site called sparkpeople its free and keeps up with your calories carbs etc and exercise and water intake love that site it helps alot!! good luck!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

One of my friends has PCOS and she was really struggling, despite working really hard and eating clean. Her doc has just put her on Metformin, and that seems to be helping.
xx


----------



## sept2010

My sis has pcos.. When she loses weight its usually down to low/no carbs and no sugar whatsoever including no fruit. Be really strict with the sugar.

Replace grains with things like quinoa its filling like a carb but is more like protein...

Hth


----------



## harvey

iv got pcos and im taking metformin,, as u can c by my ticker its working iv lost just over 1.5 stones so far xx


----------



## cherry22

The low gi diet is ment to be good! im a yo yo dieter i crave the bad stuff so badly!!
Its all about keeping your blood sugar even so no unrefined sugar!


----------

